# First Blackfin Tuna! 9/7/14



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I woke up early and took our new Tandem Island out to Destin in search of Tuna. After seeing Pimpfist's posts I figured the drive from Pensacola may be worth it. And it payed off! Thanks for the great info.
On our way in we were sailing at 4-5 mph when my pole goes off. By the time we dropped the sail and reeled in the second line I was down to maybe 50 yrds of line. Those Tuna can pull!
Great day on the water!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, they can pull. Looks like a nice fat one too. What did it eat?


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Frozen cigar minnow on a pink and white duster.


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats or your first BFT! -JJ


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

How fun!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The first photo is a fine photo.  Congrats on your first blackfin. :thumbsup:

BTW, your wife takes a very good photograph.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job....great experience to show w/ the ole lady brother!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks! She appreciates the complement. You should check out her Nature Photography page. Shes very talented! https://www.facebook.com/#!/JessicaFrostNaturePhotographyAndArt


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

nice one! I caught my near shore blackfin off the same combo two weeks ago


----------

